# Coming soon-OJ Simpson Movie (spew alert!)



## Dutch (Oct 17, 2007)

I heard that they are in the process of making a movie about the life of OJ Simpson. I also heard that John Elway has a role in it. . . .
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Well, somebody has to play the part of a slow, white Bronco!!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 17, 2007)

*Well Dutch, I'm laughin, but I'm shakeing my head. haha  Terry*


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL that's funny Dutch. But I hope you realize what you may have just done... There is bound to be an Elway fan or two still around.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea, I know. . .my oldest daughter is one. Disappointing I know-thought I raised her better than that!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeeeez Dutch...


----------



## richtee (Oct 17, 2007)

Tell ya what...don't care for much of anything in Colorado, being a Wings fan. But now that the Avs suck...well, I digress... I am a bit of a football fan, and Elway was one of the best John Elways I have ever seen. And there's a lotta young kids out there who wish they were the next best one.
 True Dat!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 17, 2007)

Now that - was a good one!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 17, 2007)

Good one Dutch,


----------

